

CSS Tables Gallery - DanBC
http://icant.co.uk/csstablegallery/tables/99.php

======
philDunphy
Interesting read. Thanks for sharing. This is the first time i see something
similar online ;)

------
opless
Really? I get:

icant.co.uk has address 0.0.0.0

~~~
opless
seems to work now.

